# bees in a house, can't find the entrance



## ken rice

Sometimes they come into a room around a ceiling fan or ceiling light. Did you check around the chimney? If there is still an active colony, You should see some kind of activity outside.


----------



## DLMKA

I got up on the ladder but not actually on the roof, I stay off 12:12 pitch roofs unless absolutely necessary. They're only in the one room and my mom keeps all the doors shut so they have to be coming in through this one room somewhere.


----------



## Jaseemtp

do you have access to some type of lazer thermometer? I have found them to be very helpful when looking for colonies through sheet rock.


----------



## DLMKA

Jaseemtp said:


> do you have access to some type of lazer thermometer?


I can get one of those or a really nice IR camera from work.


----------



## Jaseemtp

Then I would use it to try and find them. They should show up pretty easy through drywall.


----------



## Keth Comollo

If you use laser thermometer or IR camera do it early in the morning before the house gets hit by sun. It helps.


----------



## BeeTech

You could try keeping all the doors closed as much as possible. That would keep them in whichever space they are entering.


----------



## Mr.Beeman

Where EXACTLY do you work? lol IR cam huh.... nice.


----------



## DLMKA

Mr.Beeman said:


> Where EXACTLY do you work? lol IR cam huh.... nice.


I work for a company the produces yellow construction equipment. I have a friend that does cab hvac and they use the IR cam to look for leaks in the cabs.


----------



## reneal

OK, I had one swarm call that was very similar to what you described. The people called & said they had bees coming in the bathroom & also some were dead on the floor & they knew where they were entering up on the roof. I went over the same day & it was pretty warm, but I couldn't see a single bee entering or leaving where they said the entrance was. Checked the bathroom & there were dead or dying bees scattered around as well as in an overhead light. I checked the attic, which was the only place they could have been coming from & no sign of any bees anywhere. I finally decided that they must have moved into the attic a couple days before, then the weather turned hot, the bees decided that the attic was simply too hot for a home, so they left about the same time the homeowner called me. I explained my theory to the homeowner & said to call if they showed up again, but never heard anything more.


----------

